# Voting for US Expats



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

I am now, as of March of this year, a permanent resident of Mexico. However, I am still a citizen of the USA. My question for the other US expats here is, do you vote in the US elections? If so, what is the process for registering to vote? How do you request, receive and return your ballots?

To be honest, I do not know if there is or will be a candidate for President that I actually want to vote for but, I would like to know how to go about registering and voting, just in case.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

dwwhiteside said:


> I would like to know how to go about registering and voting, just in case.


Have a look at this: Overseas Voting


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

couple years ago my absentee ballot arrived in my mail box 1 day before the election,LOL


----------

